# Help with an older All American pressure canner



## our5acredream (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi All,

My mother left me her All American canner when she passed away. It's roughly from the 1990's (I believe) and is model 915. It doesn't have the weights but has what I think they call a cockvalve on one side and a gauge on the other side of it.

My question is this - if I want to can meat with it would I need/have to buy the weights or the pressure gauge dial valve or can I use it as is and just monitor the pressure??

They say All Americans are made to last a lifetime - it lasted my Mom her's and now I'd LOVE to see it last me mine too...


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I would assume that just monitoring the pressure gauge would be acceptable, although, the benefit of a jiggling weight is that you can leave the room from time to time and just keep one ear open. 

Used to think that a weight and gauge were redundant, now I wouldn't want to can without both.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I would think you could get a pressure regulator to fit your 915. 

The one I bought at a garage sale was very old, so the pressure regulator attachment wouldn't even work on it (hole wasn't the correct size). DH modified my canner, as he is a Machinist, and made me a part compatible to the pressure regulator attachment. That way, I could use my pressure regulator with it. Like Marilyn, I wouldn't be without both!!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

According to my manual the pressure gauge on the All American is just for you to have a visual reference, not to can by. When I can at 15 lbs of pressure my gauge reads about 13 lbs. The weight should go on the valve on the other side as long as they haven't changed substantially. You'd have to close the valve after venting somehow anyway. It should last a lifetime so well worth buying a new weight.


----------



## djriley (Apr 1, 2013)

My wife has a 1980 something All American canner set up the same way, with the petcock. I just recently got on the All American Canner website and ordered the weight and spout to replace the petcock. This should help stabilize the pressure and we will not have to constantly adjust the fire to maintain the pressure, that is a pain when you are talking processing for 90 minutes. The website is http://www.allamericancanner.com/, and the cost is reasonable to replace. I hope this helps you. Oh yeah I almost forgot to tell you that you can also order a manual for the canner you have from them also.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My older AA wasn't compatible to the spout/fitting, so my DH, who is a Machinist, actually built me one. Yes, using a Pressure Regulator (being referred to as the weight) certainly simplifies the process, however, one must be careful to set the temperature correctly as to not burn the canner dry. I have heard of others doing that, but I haven't.


----------

